# WakeOnLAN, slow copy speed



## simon-rowing (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello all 

First of all I'm not a native speaker, and my English isn't very well, so please apologize for that.

My project:

I built a FreeNAS Server with 8 TB (6 TB RAID5), with the following items:
- ASROCK ALiveNF6G-DVI (http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=ALiveNF6G-DVI)
- AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ (http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K8/AMD-Athlon%2064%20X2%203800+%20-%20ADA3800IAA5CU%20%28ADA3800CUBOX%29.html)
- OCZ Gold GX XTC 1GB DDR2 PC2-6400 (http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/524911_-gold-gx-xtc-1gb-ddr2-pc2-6400-ocz2g8001g-cl5-ocz.html)
- LSI MegaRAID SAS 8344ELP
- Western Digital WD20EARS Caviar Green 2TB (http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002ZCXK0I)

I also bought an old 19'' Chenbro Server Blade with six backplanes.

I started this nearly 3 months ago, because all of this is new for me.

What I did:
I installed FreeNAS 8.0.2 for amd.
I configured with the RAID-BIOS the RAID array.
I set the permissions for the folders via putty.
I created a ZFS Volume.

My questions:
I it possible to set different file and directory masks for different folders?
Why do I have only a copy speed of ~10 mb/s, although I have Gigabyte LAN everywhere?
I also want Wake on Lan, but I cannot find a readme.
I enabled WOL in my BIOS and tested it with *ifconfig -m*.


```
[root@freenas] ~# ifconfig -m
nfe0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=82008<VLAN_MTU,WOL_MAGIC,LINKSTATE>
        capabilities=82008<VLAN_MTU,WOL_MAGIC,LINKSTATE>
        ether 00:13:8f:e0:a4:9a
        inet 192.168.0.19 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex,flowcontrol,rxpause,txpause>)
        status: active
        supported media:
                media autoselect mediaopt flowcontrol
                media autoselect
                media 1000baseT mediaopt full-duplex,flowcontrol,master
                media 1000baseT mediaopt full-duplex,flowcontrol
                media 1000baseT mediaopt full-duplex,master
                media 1000baseT mediaopt full-duplex
                media 1000baseT mediaopt master
                media 1000baseT
                media 100baseTX mediaopt full-duplex,flowcontrol
                media 100baseTX mediaopt full-duplex
                media 100baseTX
                media 10baseT/UTP mediaopt full-duplex,flowcontrol
                media 10baseT/UTP mediaopt full-duplex
                media 10baseT/UTP
                media none
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        capabilities=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        nd6 options=3<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV>
```

Although WOL is possible I cannot enable it on interfaces. Perhaps someone can also help me with this problem.

Thanks to everyone! 

Simon


----------



## Orum (Nov 20, 2011)

simon-rowing said:
			
		

> Why do I have only a copy speed of ~10 mb/s, although I have Gigabyte LAN everywhere?


There are lots of potential causes for this.  Check the I/O rates of all devices involved (disks, ethernet, cpu) independently of one another to troubleshoot.  I also have no experience with the nforce ethernet controllers, so I don't know if they're any good.



			
				simon-rowing said:
			
		

> I also want Wake on Lan, but I cannot find a readme.
> I enabled WOL in my BIOS and tested it with *ifconfig -m*.
> 
> 
> ...


Wake on LAN is documented in ifconfig's man page.  The program used to wake machines, "wake", also has a man page, and there are other ports that use UDP to wake if you prefer or need that (net/wol, net/wakeonlan).

It looks to me like it's already enabled, see the options=82008<VLAN_MTU,*WOL_MAGIC*,LINKSTATE> line.  This indicates that you _should_ be able to wake it with a magic packet.


----------

